# Molex auf 6-Pin Adapter richtig ans Netzteil anschliesen



## feldex (23. August 2011)

Hallo,
Baue grade für meinen bruder ein rechner mit 2x 6870 cf zusammen
da sein netzteil aber nur 2x 6+2 pci stecker hat komm ich zwangsläufig nicht um adapter rum die ja dabei sind....
so jetz zum problem es sind noch* 2* kabelstränge mit je *4*, *4*  pin molex vorhanden zwangsläufig habe ich auch 4 molex also je 2 an  einem adapter, muss ich je einen adapter mit 2 molex an einen strang und  den anderen adapter an den anderen strang oder kann ich beide adapter  an einen strang klemmen da ja 4 an einem strang vorhanden sind?????
das netzteil ist ein corsair tx650w


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Nimm von einem Strang je 2x Molex, also beide Stränge für die 4 Molex Stecker benutzen, die du noch brauchst.


----------



## feldex (23. August 2011)

wahnsinn endlich mal ein forum wo man schnell sachliche antworten bekommt
laut recherchen reicht das nt auch, aber die adaptersache soll nicht so das wahre sein stimmt das oder kann ich es ohne bedenken anschliessen? und wie sieht es mit mikrorucklern aus ist das thema treibertechnisch behoben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Rein von der Leistung sollte das NT reichen.
Die 6870 hat eine Leistungsaufnahme von 160 Watt Maximal.
Gehen wir also mal davon aus, dass unter Last dann 140 Watt anfallen, sind es bei zwei Karten 280 Watt. Kommen noch 120 Watt von dem Rest dazu (vielleicht auch etwas mehr), sind das zusammen um 400 Watt. Können auch 450 Watt sein.
Das NT liefert 620 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung, du hast also noch Reserven.

Sinnvoll ist es halt, immer verschiedenen Stränge zu nehmen, also von einem Strang 2 Molex Stecker nehmen und dann von den anderen Strang ebenfalls 2x Molex für den Adapter. Dann sollte das Problemlos laufen.

Wichtig ist aber, dass du für eine gute Gehäusekühlung sorgt, nicht dass die Luft im Gehäuse zu warm wird.

Mikroruckler wirst du schon noch haben, musst halt schauen, ob dich das stört, denn zwei 6870 sind halt nicht optimal.


----------



## feldex (23. August 2011)

aus welchem grund nicht optimal?


----------



## snaapsnaap (23. August 2011)

Eigentlich würde ein 8Pin auf 2x 6Pin ausreichen, weil ein 8er 150W  liefern kann, während ein 6er 75W liefern kann, also die Hälfte.
Also sowas wie dieses hier:  Convert 8Pin to 2 6Pin PCI-E Adapter cable 3" LOT OF 5 | eBay

Hab nur keins bei ebay.de oder sonstigen Shops in Deutschland gesehn...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

feldex schrieb:


> aus welchem grund nicht optimal?


 
Wenn Multi GPU, dann nur mit High End Karten.
Da fallen Mikroruckler nicht so schnell auf.


----------



## feldex (23. August 2011)

@SNAAPSNAAP EIGENTLICH IST IMMER SO NE SACHE, BIN SO SCH REICHLICH VERUNSICHERT MIT DER ADAPTEREI
@quantenslipstream GUT HIGH END IST EINE EINZELNE  KARTE NICHT WIRKLICH ABER P/L gesehen eine super alternative zur 570 er finde ich,hab mir paar videos angeschaut da war von mr nichts zu sehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Auf Videos sieht man eh meist nichts, erst das subjektive Gefühl am heimischen Schirm sagt dann alles.
Probiere es aus, du wirst es feststellen.


----------

